# Electric kettle - is it faulty???



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Blonde question here guys...

I recently bought a new electric kettle. When I unplugged it the first time of using, one prong of the3 prong 15Amp unfused (South African) plug was burning hot (not the earth).:surprise:

Is it faulty... unsafe ... incorrectly wired???:frown2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Blonde question here guys...
> 
> I recently bought a new electric kettle. When I unplugged it the first time of using, one prong of the3 prong 15Amp unfused (South African) plug was burning hot (not the earth).:surprise:
> 
> Is it faulty... unsafe ... incorrectly wired???:frown2:


The heat indicates that there is a high resistance. The pin is not making good contact in the socket or there is a high resistance in the joint where the wire is connected to the pin.
Get the lead / plug checked out by a competent person. Use another appliance with a similar rating in the same socket and confirm that there is not the same problem.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

rayc said:


> The heat indicates that there is a high resistance. The pin is not making good contact in the socket or there is a high resistance in the joint where the wire is connected to the pin.
> Get the lead / plug checked out by a competent person. Use another appliance with a similar rating in the same socket and confirm that there is not the same problem.


Thanks Ray

I checked out the plug socket with my current kettle and the plug was slightly warm to the touch but nowhere near as hot as the new one. It has a sealed plug unit. Should I open it up? But then I can't take it back to the shop and get a refund.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Thanks Ray
> 
> I checked out the plug socket with my current kettle and the plug was slightly warm to the touch but nowhere near as hot as the new one. It has a sealed plug unit. Should I open it up? But then I can't take it back to the shop and get a refund.


If it is a sealed plug unit then do not open it as even if you noticed something amiss the one I doubt it is fixable and two you couldn't put it back together. Take it back and get a replacement.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> I checked out the plug socket with my current kettle and the plug was slightly warm to the touch but nowhere near as hot as the new one. It has a sealed plug unit. Should I open it up? But then I can't take it back to the shop and get a refund.


From what you say I suspect it's the socket at fault, test the kettle by plugging it into a different socket. I'm also a bit suspicious about your description of the "15 amp South African unfused" plug???? Is that plug manufactured to the correct UK specification? If not (maybe different thickness pins?) it may be unsuitable for use in UK sockets.

Can you try the kettle using a euro (UK) kettle lead?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Gaspode, dearest, the socket appears to be fine seeing my current kettle works 100% in the same socket and shows no sign of heating up. To clarify it's a SA plug in a SA socket in my SA house. 

I think it's obvious now that I should rather take it back.

Thanks to all who contributed their advice.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The most obvious thing to say is that something is wrong and the kettle is by far the most likely - so take it back and try again....

If that one shows the same then it *could* be the socket or it *could* be the kettle design - sadly, in the UK, there are many cheap Chinese copies on sale which purport to be a decent brand but which are frauds - I suspect the same may be found in SA so it *COULD* be a fraud even if it is a brand name......

Did it come from a reputable shop? If so fraud is LESS likely, but if via e.g. e-Bay then IMO MUCH more likely....

Take it back and raise concerns....

Dave


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, Dave, it was on Black Friday sale 40% off so price was very fair. Brand - Mellerware. Supplier - leading supermarket, Tesco equivalent. It's going back I don't want to burn my house down!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> To clarify it's a SA plug in a SA socket in my SA house.


Ah - isn't a little knowledge a wonderful thing?:grin2:

Might a simple observer be excused for assuming that the "Preston Lancashire" in your "location" might possibly be the one we all know and love - near Blackpool? :wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well you nearly got your fingers burnt there Gaspode, if I may be allowed a little poetic licence.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> To clarify it's a SA plug in a SA socket in my SA house.


It makes it sound as if the rest of us are stupid for not having realised that in the first place

Anyway, given that it's a SA plug in SA socket in a SA house I'm not sure that it is appropriate to ask people in the UK to opine on it.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Ah - isn't a little knowledge a wonderful thing?:grin2:
> 
> Might a simple observer be excused for assuming that the "Preston Lancashire" in your "location" might possibly be the one we all know and love - near Blackpool? :wink2:


Stay with the program gaspode.:wink2::wink2::wink2:

I've been posting from and commenting on SA since the beginning of my winter sojourn in the southern hemisphere since October, But then I note your comments elsewhere that you don't dip too much into the forum anymore. Or am I talking porkies???

Preston sadly holds little appeal in the grey days of winter and I take advantage of not spending money on winter fuel, cold meds, etc and catch up on free Vit D, my personal medical and dental MOT's, cheap wine, whisky and fillet steak, family and friends.:iconbiggrin::smilecolros::smilecolros:

Best of both worlds as long as it's affordable (please don't anyone mention the Rand exchange rate for the moment).


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

peribro said:


> It makes it sound as if the rest of us are stupid for not having realised that in the first place
> 
> Anyway, given that it's a SA plug in SA socket in a SA house I'm not sure that it is appropriate to ask people in the UK to opine on it.


Apologies to peribro and gaspode et al for not making myself clear. No-one implied that anyone was stupid.

Electricity is the same wherever one lives. In any case I did get sensible and helpful answers, for which I thank the posters. You did solve my dilemma and the kettle went back.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> I note your comments elsewhere that you don't dip too much into the forum anymore. Or am I talking porkies???


Sounds to me as if you're about as up to date with the forum as you are with where you live.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Sounds to me as if you're about as up to date with the forum as you are with where you live.


Just call me confused.com!>:kiss:


----------

